# Tree in Eagle to Gypsum run



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone know if this obstacle has been removed or mitigated?? Thx


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*You can sneak by it on the Right*

Last week when I was down there it looks like someone cut some of the end off and put an Orange cone on it. It seems easier to get around and now with more water it should be even better. Just be heads up.


----------

